# Final Fantasy XIII for 360...



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

Discuss


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Probably on 10 DVD's


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

lol!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 14, 2008)

What the ****erage?!

And I think that covers it all.

Seriously, though, WTF? I've found a whole two paragraphs about it on the whole of the internet, and neither of them say anything in a lot of words.

First thoughts - right, how much have MS paid for this?
Second thoughts - WTF?
Third thoughts - I suppose at least I can rest assured that the 360 version will need a new disc for each cutscene
Fourth thoughts - but seriously, WTF?

Farken typical that I go on holiday the day of the Sony conference, especially after *THIS*.

Fifth thoughts - oh fiddlesticks. Please say this doesn't mean we get a sub-standard product because somer higher-up patsy decided that money is what it is these days. One can't have a multi-platform game if on the "weaker" system it looks like something I just vomited.
Sixth thoughts - come on Nomura, play nice.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

Never!
Never ever!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> Never!
> Never ever!


 
QFT.

Part of me smells BS, part of me is in complete shock, part of me is trying to stay happy by thinking that the game will come with it's own DVD cabinet for the 360, part of me is wondering if it's actually the _full _game or just another spin-off, and part of me is waiting for the real facts. Two paragraphs on the whole of the intarwebz is not much to go by.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> Never!
> Never ever!


 
LOl

Microsoft just announced it

Final Fantasy XIII coming to Xbox 360 - Joystiq


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think it will affect the PS3 version, although I do see this as being the first multi-platform title that confirms the PS3's technological superiority. I still have a lot of love for my 360, but I think this is definitely an effort on MS's part to extend the 360's perceived short life-expectancy. Either way, at least it's good news for 360 owners who don't own PS3's, though I'd gather most 360 owners who don't own PS3's are the kind of 360 owners who couldn't care less about FFXIII -- which makes the announcement all the more strange.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

soooooooooooo

microsoft agreeed to pay off all of Squares film debts?
That is the only think I can think of -- unless square really is going to go multiplatform with everything now


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

I should've mentioned Lenny, that I was watching the conference live. It's definitely coming, with a supposed simultaneous release date. If Lost Odyssey set the precedent for what we can expect from a JRPG on the 360, I'd have to agree with Lucien; 10 DVD's, at least


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll probably still buy the PS3 version. Less noise from the disc drive and probably less disc changing.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

And it just feels...right...


----------



## Lenny (Jul 14, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> Either way, at least it's good news for 360 owners who don't own PS3's, though I'd gather most 360 owners who don't own PS3's are the kind of 360 owners who couldn't care less about FFXIII -- which makes the announcement all the more strange.


 
FFXIII is the only reason the majority of my IRL friends who game are going to buy a PS3... or were, at least.

"Oh, I'll wait for the price to drop and for FFXIII to be released first, Lenny."
"I'm waiting for FFXIII, Lenny."
"Any idea when FFXIII will be out, Lenny? 'Cos that's the day I'm buying a PS3."

And now what? Sure, fanboyism plays a part in me wanting them to get PS3s, but there's also the fact that I'd love to play against them online in something and feel the triumph in beating them, as friends do. So much for that.

Bah...

There's not even a six month timed exclusivity for the PS3, it's just BAM!, out.

I've just lost a whole lot of respect for Squenix. They've gone from being one of my favourite developers to, well, not.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that all these friends have 360s.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

meh 0 the PS3 still has things going for it - but I am surprised at sqaure jumping ship - especially now with the consoles being such different machines to work with - mad a heck of a lot of work for themselves, but I think Sony has a part to blame.
Current PS3 sales are down - because of a buggy and confusing release and also much higher (uncompetative) price tag  - so I can see their worry. All these people talking of getting a PS3 when FF comes out is not a certaincy for square - its an unknown and it worries them with finances.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

There's is always the return investment issue for developers, and I agree that SE wants to protect its interests, and should, by all rights. I guess the big question for me is what kind of sacrifices were made. I'm going to buy the PS3 version, so quality on that particular platform isn't in question -- the delayed release date due to meet simultaneous releases and to allow for development to be done on both platforms is, however.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

My guess is this has been in the works for a long time so Sqaure might have known about or even been considering this for long enough that they can iron out many problems. 
If not I hear these new consoles have patches to help after release...................


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not too worried about bugs, I was more referring to the fact that we might have gotten to see FFXIII sometime this, or early next year and that (if it was something that hasn't been in simultaneous development this entire time) because of the cross-platform development we'll now have to wait 'til Q4 '09 -- and being there was no release date announced, I'm inclined to believe we'll be waiting until the end of next year at the very_ least._


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

End of next year?
That sounds rather a long shot for Square - nothing much comming up for them - and the only recent releases are DS games -which the new ones are good, but the remakes are certainly showing age in the story department.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, so now I'm sounding a bit selfish, and I guess that has something to do with it so I won't make excuses -- this is the first FF title in a long time I've been excited for, and I want it now, in a very Veruca Saltian sort of way.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> End of next year?
> That sounds rather a long shot for Square - nothing much comming up for them - and the only recent releases are DS games -which the new ones are good, but the remakes are certainly showing age in the story department.



Well, if it were coming Q4 this year, or even Q1 of next, we'd have seen a release date. And SE hasn't really been known for releasing major titles Q2 and Q3. I believe FFXII came out in March or April of 06 (the import, which is normally what I play) but I don't see FFXIII following suit.

And I'm guessing it's not the amount of titles they have lined up that's hogging their resources, but the sheer breadth and scope of this one particular project.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> End of next year?
> That sounds rather a long shot for Square - nothing much comming up for them - and the only recent releases are DS games -which the new ones are good, but the remakes are certainly showing age in the story department.


 
They mentioned 3 other games 

Three major titles -- Infinite Undiscovery, Star Ocean: The Last Hope and The Last Remnant

Infinite Unidscovery will be released first as 360 exclusive on Sept 2 in US, sept. 5 in Europe and Sept. 11 in Japan and Asia. (this is old info)

Star Ocean is coming to 360 in Spring 2009 -- the last title alone sold over 1.3 million units, 

The Last Remnant doesn't have a release date.


On FF XIII I got the impression that the Japanese release is PS3 only and that they havn't even started development of the 360 version yet and that this would happen at the same time as the localisation of the PS3 versions. So expect to see it late 09 at the earliest probably 2010 in the UK.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

In fact here we go

Final Fantasy XIII not available on 360 in Japan, Versus XIII still PS3-exclusive - Joystiq


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

So wait a sec
360 gets FFXIII AND Star Ocean 

where is our PS3 Star Ocean 

is square dumping Sony?


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

They currently have no plans for a PS3 version of Star Ocean.

But that may change.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

yah - its what is worrying me a little that sony have lost the plot a little (dispite winning the format war) and might lose their developers - if square jumped ship I think others would follow suit -


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gametrailers.com - Final Fantasy XIII - E3 2008: Japanese Trailer

Trailer now online


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

Stop promoting it -- if we ignor it it might go away!!!!!


----------



## D_Davis (Jul 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> -- unless square really is going to go multiplatform with everything now



How can this possibly make anyone sad?

Allowing more people to play a game is never a bad thing, especially if you love games.  It's good for everyone.

The only winners and losers in the console wars are the game players.  Who cares of one giant corporation beats another?  They don't care about you!

When more people can play a game that means that more gamers have won - and that is a great thing.

It also means more money for the developers, and then more games.  Again, the gamers win!


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

Because it means more time spent solving problems between multiformats rather than making the game. Further, many companies that have done this have a marked difference in quality between versions - even some bigger companies - I have a copy of Spyro for the GameCube - every time the fire button was pressed the game slowed down - every time. 
I don't like it - and with the massive difference between consoles and the ever growoing complexity of game core programming its not a good move for the gamer - yes more people can play the game, but is that worth the loss of the quality?


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

D_Davis said:


> How can this possibly make anyone sad?
> 
> Allowing more people to play a game is never a bad thing, especially if you love games.  It's good for everyone.
> 
> ...



This is normally the cookie cutter argument you see when things of this nature are discussed, but everyone seems to forget the broader picture that exists outside the scope of gamers being able to play every title that comes to market. 

Multiplatform titles are just that, multiplatform. If there is no exclusivity, there is nothing to set each console apart. If a platform loses its niche, what makes it distinct? It becomes diluted and loses its footprint -- which in turn means that there is no need to innovate. Multiplatform titles hinder creativity and innovation -- they create a market in which profit and volume is top priority and soon enough the only reason to buy a particular console is whether or not its particular aesthetic matches your furniture. That is bad for gamers. 

We've already seen this type of business model hurt other industries, and it's already begun to hurt gaming.

If this trend continues consoles will have to rely on peripherals or feature sets to drive sales -- which is a poor direction to take this business in, being it should always be about the software first.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 14, 2008)

Massive, massive hit for Sony there. Especially considering they have ZERO jRPGs coming


----------



## Durandal (Jul 14, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I don't think it will affect the PS3 version, although I do see this as being the first multi-platform title that confirms the PS3's technological superiority.


 
It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. I can certainly understand the frustration of PS3 owners if their version ends up being built to the lower specs of the 360 -- I remember feeling exactly the same frustration last generation as an Xbox owner who was constantly annoyed with having to play multiplatform games being built to the lower specs of the PS2.



> I still have a lot of love for my 360, but I think this is definitely an effort on MS's part to extend the 360's perceived short life-expectancy.


 
Hmm. I've heard that MS is already discussing the architecture of the next product (post-360) with developers. I'm guessing we'll see the next MS console no later than 2010. Maybe even before the end of 2009.



> Either way, at least it's good news for 360 owners who don't own PS3's, though I'd gather most 360 owners who don't own PS3's are the kind of 360 owners who couldn't care less about FFXIII -- which makes the announcement all the more strange.


 
Agreed. I mean, I'm a 360 owner who doesn't own a PS3 and couldn't care less about FFXIII, but I realize I'm something of an odd duck in that regard.

However, I think getting another high-profile title onto your machine is never a poor choice for a console maker. I don't think FFXIII on the 360 will be outselling Gears of War 2 or anything, but I think it'll do well enough to justify whatever MS spent to get it.


----------



## D_Davis (Jul 15, 2008)

Overread said:


> Because it means more time spent solving problems between multiformats rather than making the game. Further, many companies that have done this have a marked difference in quality between versions - even some bigger companies - I have a copy of Spyro for the GameCube - every time the fire button was pressed the game slowed down - every time.
> I don't like it - and with the massive difference between consoles and the ever growoing complexity of game core programming its not a good move for the gamer - yes more people can play the game, but is that worth the loss of the quality?



So, get it for the system that it runs best on.

Just because it is coming out on the 360 doesn't mean the PS3 version is going to suffer.

Lots of sour grapes about this announcement, and it boggles my mind.  Sounds like there are some hurt Sony fanboys running around!

I don't like systems or big corporations - I like games.

Having more games available for more systems will not hurt anything.  On the contrary, by limited the audience you put an arbitrary cap on how many people can buy and enjoy your game.

It's like this: imagine an author writes a book in English.  This limits the potential audience to those who can read English.  Now let's say the book gets translated into Spanish.  Sure, the English version might be best, because this is the original language, but now an entirely new market can purchase, read, and enjoy the book.  Just because it was translated doesn't mean that the original version suffers.  

Win.  Win.  Win.

Win for the author - gets new readers.  Win for the publisher - gets more sales.  Win for the audience - gets to experience a new book.

Same for games.


----------



## Overread (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahh but the author does not have to translate the book himself - that is done by the publisher - in gaming world the makers of the game have to make the game for both systems themselves - yes its still comming out on both, but remember companies work to deadlines - very very few are willing to cancel a project because it does not meet standards (off hand I can only think of one big developer that has done this and that was Blizzard with SC Ghost ) which means in a pinch substandard products can be delivered (like missing chapter or very poor editing).
This is what I don't like about the move - Square have a good reputation and I think they will deliver the goods, but its a move that they have avoided in the past - and it makes me think if the PS3 - and sony - are in more trouble than we think


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2008)

Durandal said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. I can certainly understand the frustration of PS3 owners if their version ends up being built to the lower specs of the 360 -- I remember feeling exactly the same frustration last generation as an Xbox owner who was constantly annoyed with having to play multiplatform games being built to the lower specs of the PS2.



I felt the same; though I owned and generally do purchase all the consoles, I enjoy playing titles which are built to each console's respective spec. Halo couldn't have been done in quite the same way on the PS2; conversely, I don't think God of War would've been the same game had it been released for the Xbox...

I'm getting off subject here and derailing the conversation a bit (and digressing to my earlier post), but what I'm trying to say is that I like my gaming experiences to be different across all the platforms. I don't want this watered down, diluted experience that could've been fantastic had it been developed for one platform, using all of that platform's resources. I always feel like something is lost when a title is developed cross-platform -- for instance, I believe Assassin's Creed could've been a much more fulfilling game had the development team been able to concentrate on the content, and not ensuring the engine which was delivering that content would work efficiently across both the PS3 and 360. This touches on your point a bit, in that I don't want the game's quality to suffer as a result of strategic business practices. 

Development companies need to make money, but before this cross-platform business model was implemented, the gaming industry was still raking in the dough. All that's changed now is that there's a new level of greed involved, one akin to what we've seen in the music industry, and one, I firmly believe, which will help to degrade it in the longrun.



> Hmm. I've heard that MS is already discussing the architecture of the next product (post-360) with developers. I'm guessing we'll see the next MS console no later than 2010. Maybe even before the end of 2009.



Despite what I've said here, I am a big 360 fan (I'm just a fan of games in general). I love Live, I love the Microsoft first and second party games and their exclusives, and overall I think the industry is better because of them, so I say with complete honesty that one of the biggest things I'm looking forward to is their next console, and how they will drive the industry forward.





> Agreed. I mean, I'm a 360 owner who doesn't own a PS3 and couldn't care less about FFXIII, but I realize I'm something of an odd duck in that regard.
> 
> However, I think getting another high-profile title onto your machine is never a poor choice for a console maker. I don't think FFXIII on the 360 will be outselling Gears of War 2 or anything, but I think it'll do well enough to justify whatever MS spent to get it.



I agree it will be worth the price of admission for both gamers and MS in general. But, I reiterate again, in the long term I think each one of these cross-platform games that MS or Sony acquires is a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2008)

> So, get it for the system that it runs best on.
> 
> Just because it is coming out on the 360 doesn't mean the PS3 version is going to suffer.



That's not the point. What some of us are trying to say is it's not that we'll now have two options, it's that often games which are multi-platform suffer as a result of making sure the two experiences are as similar as possible. This is done for both technological and financial reasons. Development companies, and subsequently publishers, want to assure the experience isn't divisive, because if it is they'll create a segmented market for their game. We already have comparisons being drawn between titles showing such small, inconsequential differences that, as a result, lead to games selling more substantially for a console which may have a smaller user base. Those are huge numbers to skew by developing a game with tangible differences in the experience.



> Lots of sour grapes about this announcement, and it boggles my mind. Sounds like there are some hurt Sony fanboys running around!



Not at all. There's several camps here, and not everyone should be lumped into the fanboy category simply because they don't like the announcement. Far be it from me to speak for everyone, but that's an insult to our intelligence; you're basically saying our capacity for thought doesn't expand beyond the rudimentary, knee-jerk responses that we normally see from the illiterate bastards that inhabit the dark recesses of run-of-the-mill gaming message boards. Some of us have genuine concerns, that go far beyond having a favored platform or some type of arbitrary brand loyalty.



> I don't like systems or big corporations - I like games.



I've used this same line myself, and for the most part it's completely true. I love my Wii, 360 and PS3 equally. But here's the thing, and you sort of mentioned this yourself in saying what you did, I love them equally because they're each a different platform and deliver software which is relevant to that platform. 



> Having more games available for more systems will not hurt anything. On the contrary, by limited the audience you put an arbitrary cap on how many people can buy and enjoy your game.



The contrary part here is that it will hurt the industry, by destroying the innovation that has been driving it from the get-go. 



> It's like this: imagine an author writes a book in English. This limits the potential audience to those who can read English. Now let's say the book gets translated into Spanish. Sure, the English version might be best, because this is the original language, but now an entirely new market can purchase, read, and enjoy the book. Just because it was translated doesn't mean that the original version suffers.



This analogy simply doesn't work. The two situations are entirely unrelated. We're talking about something which is far more idiosyncratic than translating a book into multiple languages.



> Win for the author - gets new readers. Win for the publisher - gets more sales. Win for the audience - gets to experience a new book.



Again, not quite the same. There are winners in the short term, sure, but the long term affects will be felt eventually -- and a loser is still a loser at the end of the day, no matter how many times they won yesterday.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 15, 2008)

After reading more stuff on FFXIII this isn't as big a blow as it seems from a PS# standpoint.

SE are only maximising sales, 360 consoles won't outsell Sony in Japan and the rest of the world isn't that keen on jRPGs in the first place (although I just read 360 sales went up 616% in Japan...I guess they didn't read the memo).

The ONLY reason I do not like FFXIII Going to the 360 is how god damn smug Microsoft is about it. Silver lining is Sony should be excited Microsoft have nothing else they need to 'steal' exclusives from Sony (and also Nintendo).

However, that being said, Sony need a big big day tomorrow at their conference. God of War 3 and FFVII remake will steal some thunder away.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2008)

God of War III, an FFVII remake, a Killzone date and a new Zelda title being announced would make this E3 super special.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 15, 2008)

I thinks it indicates that once again Microsoft has given up on the Japanese market.

It is PS3 only in Japan so will not affect 360 sales in Japan.

I think it is a big deal in the rest of the terratories. FF 7  virtually sold the PS2 in Europe and I think Sony were hoping that Final Fantasy would boost sales of the console. (The PS3 already outsells the 360 in Europe but not in the US)

With the choice of console it means that FF Fanboys will might buy the 360 instead of the PS3.

So Sony will have to knock it out the park this week with big games. 

God Of War 3 has more or less been confirmed for PS3, but show some footage and make it exclusive. 

FF7 remake - Can't see it happening.

Show some details of the new ICO/Shadow of the Collossus game.

Release HOME for gods sake.

Release date for Little Big Planet.

and a split in half motion control Dualshock to be announced ??


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm still a bit reluctant in believing Sony will release this controller, especially with so many potentially enormous announcements in the pipe. And the FF7 remake is going to happen; it's only a matter of time -- SE all but confirmed its existence on several occasions.

I think the biggest hurdle Sony needs to overcome today is that it's following Nintendo on the schedule. Nintendo has become, somewhat appropriately, the Apple of the current gaming market, and, despite their rather lackluster software lineup, anything major in the way of gaming announcements or new peripherals will take some of the wind out of Sony's sails.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 15, 2008)

God of War 3 will always be exclusive, it is made by Sony Santa Monica studios (I think it is Santa Monica, either way Sony make it).

Sony need to show something new and mind blowing, sequels are getting them nowhere.

I'd like to see Jak and Daxter 5 too.


----------



## Lioness (Jul 15, 2008)

I have mixed opinions. My first thought was _'but FF is on Playstation! It belongs there_.

My second thought was _'this could actually mean that my boyfriend will give FF a go.'_
He's an Xbox guy and he doesn't like the PS becase his hands are too big for the controllers. He only sort of likes the idea of FF though. His sister loves it, so she'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 15, 2008)

I find it funny sales of the 360 went up 616% today in Japan.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2008)

Those are crazy numbers. We'll see how that affects future releases as well. Star Ocean is a very popular franchise in Japan, and I'm sure that now FF is a reality on the MS console, more Japanese gamers are taking the platform seriously.

There is an upside to all this, maybe now that MS will penetrate the Japanese market the next Xbox will be more aesthetically pleasing. I still find the box to be the Ugly Betty of my console collection.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 15, 2008)

Cayal said:


> I find it funny sales of the 360 went up 616% today in Japan.


 
Microsoft will be happy with that - they've got another seven Xbox 360 owners in Japan, now!

EDIT: Didn't MS say that gamers everywhere wanted a light-coloured, slim machine over a big, black behemoth when they were defending the 360? I wonder what they'll come out with when they've got a new machine.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2008)

Supposedly what gamers want is something more akin to the Wii; small, glossy and trendy looking (i.e., white -- or brushed aluminum).

The PS3 is huge, but at the very least it's huge and ugly in that attractive sort of way, like the girl in your biology class with the horn-rimmed glasses and the curvy hips that you can't stop staring at, despite her not conforming to what mainstream society views as "gorgeous." Sorry, personal moment there...


----------



## Cayal (Jul 16, 2008)

The news of Final Fantasy going to 360 and the reaction to it has just been mind blowing.

Seriously people took it way too hard but even more I've realised fanboys just want the game on their system. They don't care if they play it or not, they just want it on their system alone.

Its just astounding. They still get to play the game, but heaven forbid Square try and make the most money from it.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 16, 2008)

If you haven't been already, check out the PS3/360 and FFXIII boards on Gamefaqs; it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 16, 2008)

I really don't think I could handle it...lol


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2008)

oh please don't expose me to that - there is a credible arguement to not wanting this -- and also credible ones for it ---- don't try telling that to a place with an average IQ of

LOL U NEWB R LK DUM


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 17, 2008)

It was hilarious for the first few hours after the announcement; comedic gold.


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

so how many have decied to end their lives?
how many have "given up gaming"
and how many logged onto Relic news - shouted that htey would crack the game and got banned ?


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 17, 2008)

Probably far more than any one of us would be able to comprehend.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 18, 2008)

Overread said:


> so how many have decided to end their lives?
> how many have "given up gaming"
> and how many logged onto Relic news - shouted that they would crack the game and got banned ?


 
EDIT: Overread

The hilarity of it , not so surprising to me, like I said MS are doing everything to try and get it right *this* time round, though it does bemuzzles me why fanboys are taking this *way* too hard.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 18, 2008)

Microsoft will never get it right. They have zero idea on gaming and paying for them isn't going to help them. They are on a quick spiral to 3rd place.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a MS fanboy or anything, but that is a bit harsh Cayal saying they have zero knowledge on gaming. As for spiral to 3rd place, not too sure about that, but you could be right though.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 18, 2008)

It's been fairly obvious, so far. Microsoft has staked itself on Live, and is putting most of its forthcoming effort there as well. The problem is, while online gaming is the future of this medium, the experience is only fulfilling when there is solid software at its core. Save Halo and a few key franchises that Microsoft has been riding on, there's little else in the way of compelling, exclusive titles from their end (and as I've said, something reiterated in each E3 press conference, exclusive content drives the market; without it, a platform becomes a glorified multimedia player).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, here's my considered reaction:



_Meh_.  Not surprised, actually, but _meh_. 

I'm definitely a fanboy, though.    But a _FF _fanboy.  I've always said I wouldn't pay money for a Microsoft console.  But the reason is not, in fact, down to some kind of unhealthy attachment to the Sony Corporation.  I'm a hopeless pinko, in fact, and the pair of them can jog on as far as I'm concerned...but the very concept of a Microsoft console depressed me when I first heard about it, and I don't feel any better about it now.  

"Next they'll be making Microsoft TVs, fridges, cars, and selling us Microsoft mortgages, blah blah blah..." was something along the lines of my over-the-top rant at the time.  


As for this announcement, I worry about what it will mean.  I tend to agree with CM's point (expressed elsewhere) that Squenix and the FF franchise have enough problems with the games themselves, these days, without the multi-platform thing affecting quality as well.  

Oh, and I liked your 'personal moment' there, CM.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Cayal (Jul 19, 2008)

Armadillo-002 said:


> Not a MS fanboy or anything, but that is a bit harsh Cayal saying they have zero knowledge on gaming. As for spiral to 3rd place, not too sure about that, but you could be right though.



It might be harsh, but for a company whose gaming section has lost them money overall (reportedly) they shouldn't try and buy up the competition, nor should they be so smug about it.

Wii has outsold everyone everywhere.
And the PS3 is outselling 360 monthly these days.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy XIII: This Guy Needs a Heaping Helping of "Get a Grip"


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 20, 2008)

That was worth its (digital) weight in gold Luc, thanks, lol.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 20, 2008)

lol I can't believe that guy has ever been with a woman...well a real woman.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 21, 2008)

I tell you, the FFXIII going multi has gotten people concerned for FFVII remake going multi as well.

People are paranoid.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 21, 2008)

what you say is true cayal, the fact of the matter is microsoft has been doing this for years and not just with the gaming industry. It's their (or the west) bussinese practicse. But let's give them the credit to where credit is due: alot of western companies have failed to last just one generation (never mind six months) case in point Atari, Amstrad, 3DO and other companies who have failed to make a dent in the industry. MS have made and learnt mistakes from T&E (trial & error), not only have they managed to get Japan's largest major developers to develop for them, but slowly making in-roads to gamers as well. Ain't the PSone, a console that was suspossed to be developed for nintendo, accidently got popular because of nintendos own policy about gaming. As for being smug Sony are just as smug about it, if not more than MS, just not being so blantant about. As for MS fridges, Philips a division of Sony makes those and other parts for other electonics devices, so Sony (technically) has a foot in that market as well.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 21, 2008)

In this day and age, gaming is no longer just a hobby now, it's become a visual form of entertainment or V.I.G.E which stands for *Visual Interactive Gaming Entertainment* (I made that one up) or V.I.G if you want. Meaning, the gamers want _hollywood_ type of interactive, you know photo-realism graphics, 7.1 or 5.1 surround sound, well you get the idea.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 22, 2008)

Armadillo-002 said:


> what you say is true cayal, the fact of the matter is microsoft has been doing this for years and not just with the gaming industry. It's their (or the west) bussinese practicse. But let's give them the credit to where credit is due: alot of western companies have failed to last just one generation (never mind six months) case in point Atari, Amstrad, 3DO and other companies who have failed to make a dent in the industry. MS have made and learnt mistakes from T&E (trial & error), not only have they managed to get Japan's largest major developers to develop for them, but slowly making in-roads to gamers as well. Ain't the PSone, a console that was suspossed to be developed for nintendo, accidently got popular because of nintendos own policy about gaming. As for being smug Sony are just as smug about it, if not more than MS, just not being so blantant about. As for MS fridges, Philips a division of Sony makes those and other parts for other electonics devices, so Sony (technically) has a foot in that market as well.



Microsoft aren't learning anything. They are still the least favoured console worldwide (going on current sales), they are not producing their own new games, rather they are stealing games by throwing millions and hoping it will push consoles and it won't.

Microsoft have lost a lot of money on gaming.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 22, 2008)

To say that Microsoft aren't producing their own games, isn't that a bit misguided to say, I mean Sony don't develop much of their own games, remember its the license agreement that allows them to do this, Sony has an open license agreement, while Microsoft is inbetween meaning they have to see what the developers have developed before they let it pass. True they have lost a lot of money on gaming. They have learnt something to say they haven't, well they wouldn't have been able to last this long. And besides, who are we (the fans) who have no input on how SquareEnix or any other developer/company runs, who wishes to develop for Microsoft. If SqureEnix are getting major $$$ from them, then aren't they laughing all the way to the bank.

Now what I don't _really_ get is, why do people have a grudge or loathing about Microsoft getting FFXIII or any other game on their system?, is it because: 

1) The consoles apperance (XBOX, XBOX 360) is ugly looking (looking at it from a aesthetic point of view)

2) Fanboyism

3) The system spec and the constant editions being made to it (making you spend alot of money to find out you are having an inferior model after 6-8 months after purchasing)

4) Had a bad customer service from them

5) Just plain hate them for being Microsoft

6) Just wish you were Bill Gates instead


----------



## Cayal (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll answer the rest later, just wanted to address one thing. Microsoft's biggest accomplishment lately has been what? Getting (paying?) for Final Fantasy XIII and Gears 2. Neither of them are new.

Sure Sony are dropping sequels as well, but then there are the new IPs that 'wowed' the crowd, which we can't really comment on, but it is new. Little Big Planet, Echochrome and others which I can't think of this early in the morning


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Microsoft aren't learning anything. They are still the least favoured console worldwide (going on current sales), they are not producing their own new games, rather they are stealing games by throwing millions and hoping it will push consoles and it won't.
> 
> Microsoft have lost a lot of money on gaming.


 
Going on current sales they are about 5 million ahead of the PS3 and about 10 million behind the Wii comfortably in 2nd place at the moment.






*6.44M Japan*
*12.96M America*
*10.14M Others*

* 29.54M* 





*0.63M Japan*
*11.99M America*
*7.26M Others*


* 19.88M* 







*2.28M Japan*
*5.49M America*
*6.70M Others*

*14.47M*


----------



## Cayal (Jul 23, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> Going on current sales they are about 5 million ahead of the PS3 and about 10 million behind the Wii comfortably in 2nd place at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were about 7 or 8 million in front a year ago. They've been taken over in the US by Wii recently too. There sales are going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 25, 2008)

More of Microsoft's arrogance

Microsoft: Rivals have been slacking off | Gaming Industry | News by MCV


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

I was quite surprised after reading that; the Shane Kim E3 interview was almost as pompous.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2008)

All sides have their arrogance, you have to admit:

Kaz Hirai: Xbox 360 Exclusive Or Bullet To The Head? Kaz Picks Bullet To The Head

Then again, the MS arrogance does take the biscuit.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

The difference being the Kaz Hirai comment was goaded, as well as being largely satirical.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 25, 2008)

Really, who has time to talk trash? It's so American (no offense Common).

And Hirai was baited.

And Microsoft innovative was hilarious. Mattrick is a fan boy


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

None taken man. I know it's the truth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2008)

Armadillo-002 said:


> Now what I don't _really_ get is, why do people have a grudge or loathing about Microsoft getting FFXIII or any other game on their system?, is it because:
> 
> 1) The consoles apperance (XBOX, XBOX 360) is ugly looking (looking at it from a aesthetic point of view)
> 
> ...



Number 1, number 3, number 4 and _especially _number 5. 

Oh, and a bit of number 6, except that it's just his money I want.  


Very much _not _number 2, especially after reading some of the hilarious stuff that's been posted here.  

But have I _ever _been guilty of fanboyism? 

Er...  No comment.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think everyone who is a consistent gamer has been a fan boy once in awhile.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

I think everyone's definition of a fanboy is different. I don't believe I've ever fit into that category of gamer, though others have labeled me that way at times, simply for defending a business decision made by a certain company, or speaking out against a certain decision that I viewed as poor. 

Most recently the FF debacle that took place on the IGN and Gamefaqs boards, where I took an objective point of view and tried to explain how exclusivity, or the lack thereof, can be a negative thing for the market. Rather than seeing my point, I was chastised as a fanboy, despite being a lover of all the platforms and their software libraries.

I find fanboy is often a term that is spewed out by an individual who can't think of an intelligent counter-argument, or who isn't intelligent enough to see the logic in someone's argument, looking right past the point someone is trying to make and honing in on the negativity in their reply. It's much easier to think of someone as being a fanatic when you disagree with their opinion than to take the time to approach the debate with an open mind -- no one on the internet wants to say the words, "I see your point; I never thought of it that way."

I always feel like when someone is calling me a fanboy they're implying I only like one type of food, even though I'm simply trying to say that food is good -- but that doesn't mean I dislike other foods...

Poor analogy FTL?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh.  Works for me, anyway.  


I see your point, CM.  I never thought of it that way.  


Seriously, though, I do agree that it's an easy way out, and a method of avoiding the need to respond articulately to someone else's point of view.  

The only time it's _really _valid is when used to describe some of the people in the links posted in this thread, for example.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

I only wish the thread I took part in on GameFaqs' 360 Hardware board was still active; there were some definite gems, good reading for anyone who'd like a crash course in internet culture.

And as I cleaned my house this morning, mostly the toys which have spread from the threshold of my son's room to the kitchen on the other side of the condo, I realized that I -- hate toys; why must they all make noise incessantly, be built from hard, toe-debilitating plastic and come equipped with lights which can blink on and off all day with the intensity of a red dwarf yet never run out of battery power? -- I am a Fanboy of something...I love Rhythm games, specifically Rockband, and can be caught playing drums several hours a day, morning, noon and night. Which is a bit ironic, considering I've been playing Guitar for more than 20 years.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 26, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I think everyone's definition of a fanboy is different. I don't believe I've ever fit into that category of gamer, though others have labeled me that way at times, simply for defending a business decision made by a certain company, or speaking out against a certain decision that I viewed as poor.
> 
> Most recently the FF debacle that took place on the IGN and Gamefaqs boards, where I took an objective point of view and tried to explain how exclusivity, or the lack thereof, can be a negative thing for the market. Rather than seeing my point, I was chastised as a fanboy, despite being a lover of all the platforms and their software libraries.
> 
> ...



You really cannot reason with any fan boys. Extreme ones will just call you a fan boy for not saying the 360/PS3/Wii is not the greatest console in the world.
Others will just use information - true or false - or bend statistics to fir their point of view without using real logic.

I completely avoid any major game boards which involves all consoles, you just won't get a logical thread at all and just saves the headaches. I only visit ps3forums.com, which is obviously PS3, but also has Wii/360/PC sections and they don't tolerate baiting or anything so it is somewhat peaceful.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 26, 2008)

I believe I still frequent places such as GameFaqs and the IGN message boards out of habit. I've been a member of both sites since their inception and check both daily, even though I should probably follow your lead and avoid them like the plague. Because, as you alluded to, a large percentage of the threads created on each platform's respective forum are meant to goad members into taking part in what I would consider unhealthy conversation. Normally I'm indifferent to most of it, but there are those occasions where I find it hard to resist and throw my two cents into the pot.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 26, 2008)

Cayal said:


> I completely avoid any major game boards which involves all consoles, you just won't get a logical thread at all and just saves the headaches.


 
To true there Cayal, like your self I also avoid major game forums, you can't get a logical reasoning or argument there, because they get all touchy and start saying things like "your talking c***," or "what would you know?, your just a nobody" blah blah blah, the level of stupidity is amazing in these gaming forums, of course it's unfair to tar some of the users as there are decent ones there as well.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 27, 2008)

There are some decent, logical posters of course but they are just drowned out by the deafening roar of neanderthalic fan boys.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 29, 2008)

Another reason 360 might be talking more than usual.

Sony has sold 14.1 million PS3s and did it 9 months quicker than the 360 did (and Sony's gaming division made a 50 million profit).


----------



## Durandal (Jul 30, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Another reason 360 might be talking more than usual.
> 
> Sony has sold 14.1 million PS3s and did it 9 months quicker than the 360 did (and Sony's gaming division made a 50 million profit).


 
Was that $50 million for the fiscal year that just ended, or just for the fourth quarter?

Either way, it's not terribly impressive when you consider that Microsoft's Xbox division made $426 million profit over the fiscal year.

Microsoft gaming segment posts full-year profits - Xbox 360 News at GameSpot

And it's great that Sony's got momentum, but their totals still leave them solidly in third place globally, third place US, third place Europe/Australia (other), and second place Japan, according to VGchartz.com.

I certainly don't want to see Sony fail -- I think the market's big enough for three console makers to survive; provided they each provide something the others don't have -- but looking at the sales figures and profit margins, I can't imagine that Microsoft is too worried about Sony right now.

Anyway, this is all moot. Nintendo's eating everybody's lunch anyway.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 30, 2008)

VGChartz are not accurate, it's pretty much a known fact.

As for Microsoft being worried, they've pretty much been last in console sales everywhere except the US for the past year. You think they are talking trash for no reason?


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the point here is that Microsoft is losing momentum, has nothing truly compelling in the way of exclusive software, and is trying, desperately, to grab hold of a new demographic -- which, in and of itself, is a sign they're in trouble. 

We can talk numbers all day long, but one does not have to compare NPD's to come to these conclusions.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 30, 2008)

Granted Microsoft might be talking, but Sony seem to be taking the bait and stooping to that level as well (they came out with a Microsoft-esque comment the other day).


----------



## Durandal (Jul 30, 2008)

Cayal said:


> VGChartz are not accurate, it's pretty much a known fact.
> 
> As for Microsoft being worried, they've pretty much been last in console sales everywhere except the US for the past year. You think they are talking trash for no reason?


 
LOL.

I love how when someone actually brings numbers into the discussion, the source of them is immediately dismissed because they don't match the prevailing beliefs -- even though there's apparently no need for those prevailing beliefs to be backed up with any numbers, facts or anything at all.

As to MS talking trash -- I really don't know what you're referring to; I generally don't pay much attention to what the public relations droids of giant corporations say. But of what little I have heard, it seems the biggest trash-talker in the business is Reggie Fils-Aime, and I never hear anyone talking about what big mean jerks Nintendo are...

Oh, and regarding the reliability of VGchartz numbers, Cayal -- earlier in the thread you mentioned that Sony had sold 14.1 million PS3s, which is what VGchartz listed too. Guess they're right about at least one number... 

Anyway, I think this is where I exit this thread. Cheers.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 31, 2008)

> I love how when someone actually brings numbers into the discussion, the source of them is immediately dismissed because they don't match the prevailing beliefs -- even though there's apparently no need for those prevailing beliefs to be backed up with any numbers, facts or anything at all.


What I was referring to was not something that can be quantified with overall sales; I didn't dismiss the numbers, only stated that there was more to it than that -- industry analysts don't rely purely on numbers in order to make their predictions. There are other things at play, besides who has the largest chunk of the market, and there are many who feel similarly, that Microsoft is losing steam.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 31, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> What I was referring to was not something that can be quantified with overall sales; I didn't dismiss the numbers, only stated that there was more to it than that -- industry analysts don't rely purely on numbers in order to make their predictions. There are other things at play, besides who has the largest chunk of the market, and there are many who feel similarly, that Microsoft is losing steam.


 
Gah. I'm utterly incapable of staying away from a thread, even when I've announced I'm done with it.

My comment about dismissing the numbers wasn't directed at you -- but you're definitely right that analysts consider factors beyond straight-up sales and profits. No argument there.

And you're very right that lots of people feel MS is losing steam. That's kind of the point I was trying to make -- if you look at the numbers, they don't appear to be losing steam. According to the Gamespot article I linked to earlier in the thread, they're selling more 360s now than they were a year ago, and they're making significant profits -- way more than Sony, if the numbers Cayal posted are right.

So why this prevailing opinion that MS is in trouble?

Also, I don't see how this Final Fantasy thing is a sign of trouble, or desperation, or anything other than MS being typical MS. MS buys companies and games that they think they can use to their advantage. Hell, they've been doing that since before the first Xbox came out. It's business as usual for them, and doesn't look like any sort of grim portent to me.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got a reply boiling, but I have to cook dinner for the wife, so I'll be back to respond later


----------



## Durandal (Jul 31, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I've got a reply boiling, but I have to cook dinner for the wife, so I'll be back to respond later


 
Good man!   Take your time; I'll be here all night...


----------



## Cayal (Jul 31, 2008)

Durandal said:


> LOL.
> 
> I love how when someone actually brings numbers into the discussion, the source of them is immediately dismissed because they don't match the prevailing beliefs -- even though there's apparently no need for those prevailing beliefs to be backed up with any numbers, facts or anything at all.



The Game Numbers Game: Analyzing The Accuracy Of VGChartz



> As to MS talking trash -- I really don't know what you're referring to; I generally don't pay much attention to what the public relations droids of giant corporations say.



Well I'm glad you stopped by...



> But of what little I have heard, it seems the biggest trash-talker in the business is Reggie Fils-Aime, and I never hear anyone talking about what big mean jerks Nintendo are...



I'd say Microsoft's guy - Can't think of his name Merrick or something - is up there.



> Oh, and regarding the reliability of VGchartz numbers, Cayal -- earlier in the thread you mentioned that Sony had sold 14.1 million PS3s, which is what VGchartz listed too. Guess they're right about at least one number...



Well they probably got it from Sony who announced it at E3.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 31, 2008)

Durandal said:


> \So why this prevailing opinion that MS is in trouble?



Perhaps being outsold by the most expensive console around?


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Aug 1, 2008)

Durandal said:


> Also, I don't see how this Final Fantasy thing is a sign of trouble, or desperation, or anything other than MS being typical MS. MS buys companies and games that they think they can use to their advantage. Hell, they've been doing that since before the first Xbox came out. It's business as usual for them, and doesn't look like any sort of grim portent to me.


 
Durandal, you are on my wavelength here, as I said before MS are putting alot of $$$ in making sure that japanese developers are developing for the XBOX 360, it's bussiness like you said. As for exclusivity, with the way gaming is going, am not to surprised to see them going out (that's exclusivity), as developers seem to get more return on them, than when they where exclusive to that particular console.


----------



## Commonmind (Aug 1, 2008)

Durandal said:


> Gah. I'm utterly incapable of staying away from a thread, even when I've announced I'm done with it.
> 
> My comment about dismissing the numbers wasn't directed at you -- but you're definitely right that analysts consider factors beyond straight-up sales and profits. No argument there.
> 
> ...



So, I totally forgot about the thread, sorry! 

Let me speak to the last point first, seeing as how it's fresh on the brain. Final Fantasy going to the 360 isn't necessarily a sign of trouble for Microsoft, as much as further evidence that the phrase multi-platform is beginning to define "third-party." As I said before, and will only reiterate briefly here, exclusivity drives the market and helps create a competitive environment which spurs creativity and innovation. 

And that's an opinion many share, including industry execs, which is why they try as hard as they can to land exclusive titles and create new IP's of their own. If platforms lose what makes them unique, the industry will become diluted and the quality of the interactive experience will suffer as a result. 

Therefore, something intrinsic to one platform moving to another is, in my humble opinion, an ill omen.

As for the opinion that Microsoft is in a heap load... It's hard to pinpoint exactly where it's coming from. There are many reasons, to be honest. The platform is a fair bit older than the Wii and PS3, and while it has some solid software on the horizon, there's nothing truly compelling in the way of first-party or exclusive titles that makes it a platform to own in the near future. It's beginning to show its age, and Microsoft's attempts at widening its demographic are going to be rendered moot when consumers see there's no gimmick to make that casual experience worthwhile. On top of that, for a system that has a few more years in the wild than its cohorts, its ticket price is still considerable. Sure, they're selling systems, but for how long?

There's much more I would've liked to go into, but alas I'm being called away again. I'll try and check back later.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 2, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> So, I totally forgot about the thread, sorry!


 
No problem.



> Let me speak to the last point first, seeing as how it's fresh on the brain. Final Fantasy going to the 360 isn't necessarily a sign of trouble for Microsoft, as much as further evidence that the phrase multi-platform is beginning to define "third-party." As I said before, and will only reiterate briefly here, exclusivity drives the market and helps create a competitive environment which spurs creativity and innovation.


 
Yeah, we've had this discussion before. The issue of the role of exclusivity in driving the current market structure isn't really debatable. We agree completely on that one -- I just wonder whether there are alternate market structures that would focus more intently on developers competing directly with one another rather than console makers competing while using developers as pieces of a larger game. But that's a point for a whole different thread. 



> And that's an opinion many share, including industry execs, which is why they try as hard as they can to land exclusive titles and create new IP's of their own. If platforms lose what makes them unique, the industry will become diluted and the quality of the interactive experience will suffer as a result.
> 
> Therefore, something intrinsic to one platform moving to another is, in my humble opinion, an ill omen.


 
Fair enough. I don't see it _quite_ the way you do, but you've certainly made your point well here and in other threads, and I completely understand where you're coming from.



> As for the opinion that Microsoft is in a heap load... It's hard to pinpoint exactly where it's coming from. There are many reasons, to be honest. The platform is a fair bit older than the Wii and PS3, and while it has some solid software on the horizon, there's nothing truly compelling in the way of first-party or exclusive titles that makes it a platform to own in the near future.


 
Well, aren't we sort of talking about the demise of exclusives across the board? What's Sony got coming between now and year's end that's really likely to move consoles? MGS is already out, FF is coming to 360... I mean, there's Motorstorm 2 (I'm sure it'll be good, but it doesn't strike me as something people will go out and buy a PS3 for), there's the new SOCOM (a franchise that was critical back when Sony was scrambling to catch up with MS on the online front, but those days are over), and there's Resistance 2 (gonna be awesome, gonna sell systems -- but so is Gears 2 on the 360). And that's it until the end of the year, as far as I can tell. All the other big stuff is either multiplatform (Fallout 3, Force Unleashed, the next Prince of Persia, FF) or has some nebulous future release date (God of War 3).

I don't really see that holiday lineup as any better than MS's, who's got Fable 2, Too Human and Gears 2. Both consoles have one great exclusive coming by Christmas, a couple second-tier exclusives, and a whole lot of third-party multiplatform stuff. Seems to me like everyone's in the same boat.

Of course, I could totally be forgetting about something, in which case I apologize in advance for being an idiot. 



> It's beginning to show its age, and Microsoft's attempts at widening its demographic are going to be rendered moot when consumers see there's no gimmick to make that casual experience worthwhile.


 
As to the age, well, yeah -- it's been out for three years. But there's two ways to look at that -- one, the PS2 was in the same situation, but had built up a comfortable enough lead that even when it got left in the dust tech-wise, it was still viable because of the lead it had already built. Whether that proves to be the case this time around remains to be seen.

The other way to look at it is that MS is already pretty far along on the thing that replaces the 360. As we've mentioned here before, they're already going over the architecture of it with developers. My guess is the 360 will be replaced before it spends too much time behind the tech curve.



> On top of that, for a system that has a few more years in the wild than its cohorts, its ticket price is still considerable. Sure, they're selling systems, but for how long?


 
Bear in mind, though, that it's still cheaper than the PS3, and what you get for the price is a better machine than you got at launch.

Anyway, interesting stuff. It's always fun to speculate about the industry, but ultimately that's all it is. No one knows what'll happen until it happens. If someone had told me in 1999 that Microsoft would launch a huge, ass-ugly console into the videogame market -- and that they'd end up taking it to No. 2 worldwide, soundly beating out Nintendo of all people -- I'd've laughed in their face.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

Durandal said:


> Well, aren't we sort of talking about the demise of exclusives across the board? What's Sony got coming between now and year's end that's really likely to move consoles? MGS is already out, FF is coming to 360... I mean, there's Motorstorm 2 (I'm sure it'll be good, but it doesn't strike me as something people will go out and buy a PS3 for), there's the new SOCOM (a franchise that was critical back when Sony was scrambling to catch up with MS on the online front, but those days are over), and there's Resistance 2 (gonna be awesome, gonna sell systems -- but so is Gears 2 on the 360). And that's it until the end of the year, as far as I can tell. All the other big stuff is either multiplatform (Fallout 3, Force Unleashed, the next Prince of Persia, FF) or has some nebulous future release date (God of War 3).



LittleBigPlanet.

Although early 09, Killzone 2 should move consoles since it is without a doubt the best looking game thus far.

Oh a side note, I can't wait for Force Unleashed, SIlent Hill 5 and RE5.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 2, 2008)

Cayal said:


> LittleBigPlanet.


 
Oh, OK. I thought that was 09 for some reason. It looks cool, but doesn't seem like something that'll sell systems. Maybe I'm wrong.



> Although early 09, Killzone 2 should move consoles since it is without a doubt the best looking game thus far.


 
If Killzone 2 lives up to the hype, it'll definitely sell systems. The first one fell so short of the hype that I really have no feel for how this one will do. It's very much like Fable in my mind -- so over-hyped before release, and when it didn't live up to the hype, even though it wasn't a bad game, people just dismissed it, and now I can't get a feel for what's likely from the sequel.



> Oh a side note, I can't wait for Force Unleashed, SIlent Hill 5 and RE5.


 
Yes, yes and yes!  All the things I'm really eager for are multiplatform. Fallout 3 is tops for me, though.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

Killzone suffered from the 'Halo Killer' tag which the media kept repeating.

Oh a side note, at Square-Enix's weird named event today they reiterated FFXIII Versus is still exclusive to PS3 (perhaps Microsoft didn't get the cheque in on time) and a world wide release.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Oh a side note, at Square-Enix's weird named event today they reiterated FFXIII Versus is still exclusive to PS3 (perhaps Microsoft didn't get the cheque in on time) and a world wide release.


 
I'd imagine the cheque musta bounced, rather than not being in on time. 

---

*LBP* has an October 31st release date in Japan, which will hopefully be a lot earlier for other territories, and I can see it being a massive system seller - it's one of the most innovative games out there.

I agree with *Killzone 2* being the best-looking game out there. I was playing *Gears of War* at a friends on Thursday, and I kept on thinking about the Killzone 2 footage we've seen and how Gears doesn't quite match up to it. 

*Resistance 2* might shift a few consoles, but I agree that it and *Motorstorm Pacific Rift* aren't really console sellers - they're games that will sell by the bucker load, but only to PS3 owners who have played the originals. There are far too many off-road racers around these days, all of which seem to have sprung up after the success *Motorstorm* had with reviving the genre.

---

Just to quickly go back to *FFXIII*, it'll sell a lot of PS3s, and maybe the same number of 360s ("I played all the others, and I want to play this one, which system should I get it on? Oh, I know, which one's the cheapest?" - non-gamers can be very susceptible to price tags), but if there's one system seller, it'll be* FF Versus XIII*. Nearly every FF fan raves about *FFVII*, the last FF game that Tetsuya Nomura made. When it gets out that Versus is a Tetsuya Nomura Final Fantasy, we'll have riots and queues that stretch for leagues in all directions.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd imagine LBP will be released in English speaking territories sooner (September comes to mind).


----------



## Lenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I wish it would be September, but Alex Evans (one of the heads of Media Molecule) announced "*October*" at E3. One can only hope that he wasn't talking solely about the Japanese launch, and that the English-speaking territories get it a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

They are both October, I looked it up.


----------

